# LOST. The End. (1 Viewer)



## Tom (May 22, 2010)

Here it comes. 2 and a half hours of 'answers'.

For some, it being over will be heartbreaking, whereas others will be thankful that everyone's going to shut up about it.

I for one, will be sad it's over - but glad. It'll make way for some more shows, step out of the limelight.

Whether or not the ending will be satisfying to it's audience or not is something else entirely. I doubt it'll do it, but who knows? The writers have surprised us before. Many, many times before...

So, yeah, discuss. What'cha thinks gonna happen?


----------



## Eiji Tunsinagi (May 22, 2010)

Honestly, I think the whole is too deep for even two full "TV hours" to write us (and them) out of it.  Also, this is one of those cases where the answers (or single answer) is going to be so lame everyone is furious/doesn't respect the show anymore or so implausible no one is going to care/respect the show/be very furious.

I really really really don't see how what they do at this end is going to please... anyone.  Except people that just wanted the flipping thing to end.  I'm 100 percent sure all fans (include myself, just an 80 percent fan) are guaranteed to be disappointed, which is sad, because it started off so promising.  

But...  then they went too crazy - which is rare for a TV show, to try really unique stuff - but now I'm starting to see exactly why a lot of shows don't do this - because then you get the "Lost" effect, or more recently the "Fringe" effect --- which they are actually trying to explain as they go (sort of) but... I'm still not really buying it.

I hope somebody's happy when this show ends.  I wish I could be that guy.



stephen


----------



## Adjective Ocean (May 24, 2010)

*MASSIVE SPOILERS*








What the hell? All I could get from that was that they all died in the initial crash, and their souls were basically in purgatory, and pulled together to make it to Heaven. Is that what you guys got out of it? It's all I can figure. If so it explains everything I suppose.....but I was expecting more. The man in black went down easily, and all the weirdness wasn't explained, not properly anyway. It amounted to the "it's just supernatural so accept it" cliche'.Still loved the show, but I'm just not certain about how I feel about the ending.


----------



## Tom (May 24, 2010)

AO; I don't think the Island was purgatory. I think the alternative time-line was. Hurley told Ben that he'd been a good no. 2 which means they obviously stayed on the island for some time after that, which to me means it was their actual lives. Also, Ben had not yet proved whether he was good or bad, which is why he never went into the church - it sums him up well as a character. That's my own look on it anyway.

The last 15 minutes were sad. If I were more in the mood, I probably would have enjoyed it alot more.


----------



## alanmt (May 24, 2010)

I enoyed everything but the last 15 minutes.

The finale answered what the flash-sideways really was - a double flash forward to a purgatory like state after everyone was dead.

The island segment answered a lot of "what" questions, but very few "why" questions.  That was a bit disappointing, even though it was characterized by all of the mystery, drama, emotion, and unafraid killing of beloved characters the series was known for.

I would have liked some "why" questions ahswered.  I would have liked a happier ending (in life) for many of my favorite characters.


----------



## Idle Tinkerer (May 24, 2010)

I stopped watching Lost somewhere around the second season. I was thinking about trying to catch up, but wanted to see how the ending turned out.

Then one of my friends explained that a critical plot point was the use of domesticated polar bears to turn a wheel to send the island through time.

I think I'll give this a miss.


----------



## Adjective Ocean (May 24, 2010)

Tom said:


> AO; I don't think the Island was purgatory. I think the alternative time-line was. Hurley told Ben that he'd been a good no. 2 which means they obviously stayed on the island for some time after that, which to me means it was their actual lives. Also, Ben had not yet proved whether he was good or bad, which is why he never went into the church - it sums him up well as a character. That's my own look on it anyway.
> 
> The last 15 minutes were sad. If I were more in the mood, I probably would have enjoyed it alot more.


 

That makes a lot more sense. So the Island was real....and if that's the case they didn't explain a damn thing.  What the water was wasn't explained (although I always thought it was the fountain of youth), why supernatural stuff happened wasn't explained(I mean it WAS sort of explained, the water did it, but what the water was wasn't covered particularly well)....I'm a bit dissapointed. Now I get it though, thanks for clearing that up. I knew that Purgatory and Heaven was involved, I just wasn't sure when it was, lol. So basically, the Purgatory flashforward was WAY ahead in time? Like after Kate, the Pilot, and everyone else escaped (with the exceptions of Jack, Hurley, and Ben?) So they, with the exception of Jack, died of natural causes, and then met up with everyone in Purgatory?


----------



## Epic (May 24, 2010)

Those polar bears were supposed to turn the wheel? I missed that, I guess. I knew there were domesticated bears. I knew there was a wheel. But, I guess I didn't know they were together. At any rate, the wheel didn't send anyone through time. The wheel was meant to direct the island's energy in a manner that it could be steered. Granted, that doesn't make _much _ more sense, but it's a smidgen less cheesy. The time travel thing was a mistake; it was the island's reaction to Jack and company leaving, when they weren't supposed to. Basically like a temper tantrum. 

As for the series finale... 

It was basically thrown together. Nothing was really explained, per se. Many strings were left untied, and many plot holes still gape. Was it an emotional ending befitting of a great show? Yes. But, it certainly wasn't the last piece in a puzzle. It was... more puzzle. 

I liked it though.


----------



## Epic (May 24, 2010)

Adjective Ocean said:


> So they, with the exception of Jack, died of natural causes, and then met up with everyone in Purgatory?


 
Well, not everyone died of natural causes. John Locke and Boone died of very unnatural causes, among others. In purgatory, time was not a factor. Jack was there, and he technically hadn't even died yet. The point was that, because of their actions on the island, their souls were bound for eternity.


----------



## Adjective Ocean (May 24, 2010)

Epic said:


> Well, not everyone died of natural causes. John Locke and Boone died of very unnatural causes, among others. In purgatory, time was not a factor. Jack was there, and he technically hadn't even died yet. The point was that, because of their actions on the island, their souls were bound for eternity.


 
Oh yeah, well when I said everyone I meant the ones that escaped as Jack died, my bad. I understand now. They still failed to explain quite a bit though, and ultimately we didn't learn why the Island was what it was. We knew that it held the water/fountain of youth but that hardly explains all of the weirdness that happened. How Sayied was revived was left out (it wasn't the waters, that was shown, and the Man in Black can't revive people and neither can Jacob), the importance of the baby was never even explained (Claire's baby), the numbers were on the hatch for sure but why they had an evil curse about them was totally left out and forgotten (there's no way it was just in Hurley's mind, a damn meteor crashed onto his franchise for God's sake), and that's only a few. I thought the ending was emotional and well done, but the writers did what they shouldn't have, throw in a crapload of mystery to intrigue the audience and then fail to explain anything, and that's just lazy/bad writing.


----------



## Kayleigh7 (May 24, 2010)

I for one really enjoyed it. It left me thinking about it and made me feel like I lost a good friend. The side flashes was "purgatory" and the island was what really happened. Jack's father said that some died before you and some long after. They were waiting for Jack to arrive as he was the key to bringing them all together. There were a lot of unanswered questions but I think they did a beautiful job with the ending. It was heartbreaking and joyous at the same time. Loved how Jack died in the bamboo forest with the dog like the beginning of the season. the "awakenings" with each couple was also brilliant.

Great job, sad to see it end though.


----------



## Zuiun (May 26, 2010)

Ok, so here's the thing guys:

***MASSIVE SPOILER AHEAD***






Lost, for all of its attempts at being original and weird is really just a spin-off series of Fantasy Island.  Mr. Rourke was a "Jacob" and Tattoo was his number 2 -- and Rourke's rule for the island was to grant wishes.


----------



## JosephB (May 26, 2010)

I was thinking Gilligan's Island.


----------



## KangTheMad (May 26, 2010)

JosephB said:


> I was thinking Gilligan's Island.



Gilligan's Island isn't so confusing though.

Actually, now that you mention it, how the hell did they manage to make so many coconut cream pies???


----------



## Sam (May 26, 2010)

Okay. I'm just supposed to accept that they all died and were bound to Purgatory? But they all had to wait for Jack to die before they could go to Heaven? Okay, so when did Sawyer, Miles, Lapidus, Kate, and Claire die? They were on the plane in the finale, weren't they? 

Sorry, the ending may have been emotional and well-done, but it did not clear up anything. What were all the Dharma initiative posts for? Was Jacob God and his brother the Devil? Was the light used as a metaphor for "going into the light"? This "finale" left more questions than answers. I think the writers were given far too much scope and couldn't explain all the things they'd created throughout the six seasons. 

I was expecting more closure.


----------



## KangTheMad (May 26, 2010)

Sam W said:


> Okay. I'm just supposed to accept that they all died and were bound to Purgatory? But they all had to wait for Jack to die before they could go to Heaven? Okay, so when did Sawyer, Miles, Lapidus, Kate, and Claire die? They were on the plane in the finale, weren't they?
> 
> Sorry, the ending may have been emotional and well-done, but it did not clear up anything. What were all the Dharma initiative posts for? Was Jacob God and his brother the Devil? Was the light used as a metaphor for "going into the light"? This "finale" left more questions than answers. I think the writers were given far too much scope and couldn't explain all the things they'd created throughout the six seasons.
> 
> I was expecting more closure.


 
Everything in the flash sideways after they detonated the atomic bomb is of them in purgatory. So really, it is a flash forward.

On the Island is real time. Somehow they survived an atomic blast through the island jumping through time the microsecond the blast had destroyed the underground part of the construction where the Donkey Wheel (or the Swan Station).

That way, they avoided the "We blew up the station, so we never crashed. We never crashed, so we never could blow up the station. We didn't blow up the station, so we crashed. We blew up the station, so we never crashed...."


----------



## caelum (May 26, 2010)

Never watched Lost, but I stumbled across this picture a while ago that I thought was pretty sweet. Image here.  The gist of people's opinions seem to be that there were lots of unexplained, mysterious things.  That would be a great way to keep people coming back for more.  Make them crave answers.  It always gave me the impression of a Survivor turned into a tv drama.


----------



## LadyWolf (May 27, 2010)

Frankly, I thought the whole show was a visually glossy but ultimately incomprehensible exercise in self-indulgence, a heavily derivative mish-mash of Jules Verne's _Mysterious Island,_ H.G. Wells' _The Island of Doctor Moreau_, Daniel Defoe's _Robinson Crusoe_, plus a dash of Ambrose Bierce's _An Occurrence at Owl Creek Bridge_.

I, for one, will not mourn it's passing. Six years of John, Jack, James, Kate, and smoke monsters is quite enough. 

*~ L ~*


----------



## Epic (May 27, 2010)

Sam W said:


> Okay. I'm just supposed to accept that they all died and were bound to Purgatory? But they all had to wait for Jack to die before they could go to Heaven? Okay, so when did Sawyer, Miles, Lapidus, Kate, and Claire die? They were on the plane in the finale, weren't they?
> 
> Sorry, the ending may have been emotional and well-done, but it did not clear up anything. What were all the Dharma initiative posts for? Was Jacob God and his brother the Devil? Was the light used as a metaphor for "going into the light"? This "finale" left more questions than answers. I think the writers were given far too much scope and couldn't explain all the things they'd created throughout the six seasons.
> 
> I was expecting more closure.


 
They don't actually say they're in purgatory, we're just using that word to describe a plane of existence between life and the afterlife. Sawyer, Miles, Lapidus, Kate, and Claire died years later. As explained by Jack's father, time had no meaning in that place. Some died before Jack did, some died after he did. But, yes, they all had to meet up before they could go to "heaven." All this was explained enough in the last episode, albeit the concept comes completely out of left field, and doesn't really seem to fit. 

The Dharma initiative were scientists looking to harness/understand the power of the island. That much was clear. How they found the island was, admittedly, left unexplained. 

Jacob and his brother were mostly explained. They were more like metaphors for God and the Devil, not really them. Jacob was the protector of the island. His brother wanted to destroy the island. The island was a lock (a "cork" as described on the show) that kept evil (assumedly hell) at bay. The light was... kinda not explained, you're right. They left that very interpretative. Jacob's mother indicated it was the source of all life, but she was vague. 

Yes, a lot of things were not explained, but I don't think they really have to be. I don't mind things being left up to interpretation in a story. Besides, it's just television. There was intrigue, and character development, tension, anticipation, etc. The writing, no matter what can be said, kept millions of folks on the edge of their seats for... four years? Five? If you (not specifically you, Sam) were disappointed by the ending, well, some endings are disappointing. Just the way of things.

Anyway, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Like a Fox (May 31, 2010)

I can _finally_ open this thread having stayed up to 2am tonight catching up. I only just retrieved all the last episodes.

I, for one, am surprised more people here aren't frustrated by the overly religious content with the purgatory... and I'm semi-religious. Like REALLY?!! They're all dead and waiting to go to heaven? That feels almost as cheap as "It was all a dream". 

The numbers was probably the one thing I really wanted explained. The rest I thought they could get away with. Why did the water turn the guy in black into smoke? Who knows, magic. I can buy into magic. But the number curse? No damn it. No. Tell me why those numbers. They easily could have wedged that into the last thing. Man it would have made it richer.

How was the cheap trick in the episode all about Jacob and his brother where they flash back to the first series "See? We knew what we were doing." Any real fans would remember that anyway. Sheesh.

Okay, with that off my chest... I did cry three times and enjoyed watching it. I will eventually sit through all six seasons again knowing which answers I will and won't get, because some things are worth revisiting. The first three seasons are superb, after that... there are some brilliant plot lines - Desmond's story especially I find awesome all the way through. But other bits fall down. I never once believed Sawyer and Juliette's relationship. Kate and Claire... nope. And the Kate and Jack ended on a sour note, I felt. The Charlie story was always great, I'm glad Hurley ended up with the Jacob power. Sun and Jin grew on me over the seasons, though I felt their death was a little bizarre and then the over-acted reaction of the cast to that death was supposed to make up for the lack of tension. I mean really, you can't blow up a strong main character with no emotion then kill two more straight after. It's too tumultuous. And the alienation of the audience to Sayid sucked. I didn't care that he died. And I loved him all the way up until he died the first time and they revived him.


I'm looking forward to the South Park episode about this so it can tell me how to feel haha.


----------

